# Least messy way to feed raw snacks?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

On a whim, I picked up some raw chicken necks for the dogs to try. They've had bones with marrow before and that wasn't too bad, but I've never given them something that's actually all raw-meaty before.

So how do I give them these things without getting blood and guts all over my apartment? Should I just crate them (with a towel and no bedding) until they're done? I'm really grossed out by raw meat, so I want to make sure I have to handle as little of it as possible.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I would suggest either crating them (easiest) and then wiping out the crate when you are done or teaching them to stay on a towel while they eat (not too hard, especially if they know a place command) and then wash the towel. I have always given Hans chicken necks and backs outside, but I'm guessing that won't work if you live in an apartment. Otherwise, he eats raw ground from his bowl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I kick the crate mat to the back and spread a white towel inside. I have a round metal tray that I put on top of another towel in front of the crate. I use tongs to put the necks on the tray. The towels go in the wash every other day and the tray goes in the dishwasher daily. The only time Buck voluntarily goes in his crate is when he thinks it's time for his chicken. He will scrunch the crate pad up himself and start scratching on the metal bottom. Hint, hint.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

What kind of tray do you use? Now I'm thinking maybe I'll serve it on a cookie sheet instead of a bowl or plate...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't bother with a tray. (that's a good idea) But I do put a towel in the two Poodles' crates, all folded up so it's thick and covers the whole crate floor. I just leave their bedding there, under the towel. I put their food in their bowl and stick it in the crate and close the door. If it's nice weather, I put their bowls outside. Jose` just eats on a rubber floor mat in the kitchen because he doesn't have a whole bone, just ground up bone since he can't seem to chew a bone up. I fold the towels that are in 4ths into 1/2 with the dirty side inside and use them one more time before washing, being careful to keep the clean side on the outside. They hardly ever make a mess because their bones are pretty small (because they get one every day) and they just eat from their bowl and finish up pretty quickly. It is pretty easy to teach them to stay on a towel in the open but with multiple dogs, I like each to have his own area...even outside...plenty of space between them.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in an apartment too. I taught Dulcie to eat her raw meaty bones on a towel. Of course they start out in a bowl, but she takes them out of the bowl immediately and wants to chow down on a flatter surface. So I lay a long tea towel under the bowl and extending far out in front of it. Then she takes the neck or whatever out of the bowl and lays it on the towel. Works fine for us.
In better weather, we put the towel on the balcony and she eats her RMBs out there. If you have a balcony that's an option. I sit out there with her and have my coffee.

ETA While I like th idea of a cookie sheet or tray, the truth is that Dulcie, at least, will always remove the boney meal from a metal surface -- so the towel seems to work best. I have a stack of old tea towels (ratty ones with little holes in them) which I save for this purpose. Used once, they go int he machine directly to be washed with whatever laundry load is next. I take a clean one from the stack for the next meal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine is a metal pizza tray. Buck removes the necks from the tray and eats them on the towel inside the crate. He rarely drips or drops anything.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has his bone on a towel. The towel actually stays pretty clean but I just throw it in the wash.


----------

